# rubicon/foreman swingarm?



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

do the 500 foremans and the 500 rubicons have different swingarms? cuz ive seen a few foremans with 29.5's and im runnin 27's on my rubi and theyre tight.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

A lot of guys with Foreman 500s on that size tire are swapping to a Foreman 450 swingarm, the 450's swingarm is like 3" or so longer then the 500's is. The longer swingarm helps with tire clearance, as well as taking some of the angle off of the rear u-joints which are a very weak link in the 420/500s driveline. I'm not certain if the Rubi and Foreman have the same arm, but the Foremans that you've seen could be running the 450 arm which is why they seem to have more room then you do.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ok thanks for the info. also do you know if the 450 arm would fit a rubicon? if so any idea on price? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

i think it will.the 450 swing arm would add about 2 inches longer,to take out some of the drive shaft stress


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

rubiconrider said:


> ok thanks for the info. also do you know if the 450 arm would fit a rubicon? if so any idea on price? sorry for all the questions.


 I'm honestly not sure if it will work on the Rubis or not, I'm not certain how much the Rubi and Foreman have in common.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

hmm. so i would probably need a 450 driveshaft then eh?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, I think the guys that do it to the 500s use the 450 driveshaft and it will fit in the 500's U-joint.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

man yall got me doin some thinkin im runnin 28 skinnys and with a longer arm i kno i could run at least 29.5s on back and with a lil trimin on front and adjust my brackets im lookin for a arm asap


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I've seen a writeup somewhere that went into lots of details all the steps of the swap, but I can't remember where I saw it. Might have been on hondaforeman.com or something like that I think.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah its on there i have found a 98 400 swingarm n all trying to get measurements now


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

sweet! do a how to if you do it.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i will but itll be awhile before i can start it i think im fixing to go out of town working which ill bring my foreman with me but dont wana work on it in a rv park


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

that wont work the 400s swing arm is the same length as the 500s and you can pm pond hopper he has a few used swing arms and drivshafts for sale also the 450 swing arm is 2.5inches longer the best thing is to put a 2inch lift on the front and the 450 swing arm on the rear


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i measured my bros 03 450 foreman and his swing arm is 2.5 inches longer than mine but i b danged if i can talk him out of it heck youd think youre own bro would just stop ridin his to tear it apart so i can have what i want lol


----------

